# German shep in our neighbourhood



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Does he have a flat top line or a down sloping top line? When they carry their back ends low it does seem to affect the way they place their front feet too? Is he old?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't tell if he's senior but by the way he's walking he struck as old. Sorry, I don't know about his top line..I was in the car when they walked by. It seemed flat to me and he walked with difficulty.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Are you saying that the top part of his paw is touching the ground? Is he dragging his back feet and having the top part of his paw drag on the ground? If so, it might be demylenization of the spinal cord, a common ailment with GSDs. Or is he old and weak? These days, the way they're breeding GSDs it wouldn't surprise me if he is crippled up from any number of causes. The demylenizing has been present for years in many lines. My lovely GSD had it and it was really sad to watch. It's hard to breed out because it doesn't show up until they're older and potentially already bred.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Perhaps I don't know what a top line is. 
In any case, it's like he's walking on his wrist...just the front feet...slappy walk like a duck.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

RunChanter said:


> Perhaps I don't know what a top line is.
> In any case, it's like he's walking on his wrist...just the front feet...slappy walk like a duck.


That's how a lot of GSD walk. Walking on his wrist is being down in the pasterns. Is it maybe a puppy? GSD puppies are always pretty exaggerated in throwing their arms out like that when walking.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Could it be this? 
Carpal Hyperextension - The Veterinary Expert| Pet Health

Take a look at the second pic down, of the big red dog. 
I only knew to search for this because I saw a border collie that was born with this - and thankfully it was corrected! 
It's as if they are walking on their "elbows" instead of their paws.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, it was closer to that big red dog...ugh!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

RunChanter said:


> yes, it was closer to that big red dog...ugh!


So then yes, down in the pasterns. I have seen a fair number of GSD with that issue.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> So then yes, down in the pasterns. I have seen a fair number of GSD with that issue.


Sadly for GSD that is often what gets put up by judges. 

If you look at GSD in Europe or from recently imported European lines they almost look like they are a different breed of dog. The top line, gait, head shape and size coloring is all different. Peeves is from German lines. Even in the silly picture of his back end in the crate you can see he isn't down on his hocks even though he isn't standing fully upright.


----------

